# Gun x Clover



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2012)

*Gun x Clover* 
​


			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Mikado High School trains the best students to be the best mercenary bodyguards. But Morito Hayama, a merc escort student with no rank whatsoever, is suddenly assigned to guard a person so highly valued that no escort has ever survived before. Will his subject survive the experience? Will HE survive?!



*Genre:* Action, School life, shounen

Scanlation for Ch.1

I'm just glad the male lead isn't a weak character. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure I like the fact that he has to hide his true identity and abilities in front of others.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

Fourth page in... First panel... Yep I am sold. 

A lot of fan service in that first chapter but seems pretty interesting like the multiple personalities power.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jun 17, 2012)

A really good first chapter. I love the main character, he's a badass.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2012)

Did we really need so much of the ecchi stuff here?

Just read the first chapter. Very interesting premise and characters. Its just a shame that this is going to be one of those shounen series that is actually hurt by the fact that it is a shounen series. So many cliches in one chapter... The fan service is too blatant to be effective and the Saiga sisters comic routines are not funny.

I may continue just for the multiple personality angle but I don't know how long that will hold my interest. The idea of this series is probably going to be better than its execution.


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 23, 2012)

A new chapter


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 26, 2012)

I really love this manga, main character is a boss, can't wait for more chapters


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

I finally got around to this. Wow, this is awesome, although the one chick keeps on reminding me of Laura from IS. 

Question? Is there some magical or maybe scientific reason behind his appearance, or is he just supposed to be boyish looking. I mean several of his students look like they are in their 20, maybe even their 30s, so he has to be pushing 50.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2012)

At least we know now why that girl is sought after. The ability to store and read dead languages that possess great power would be something people would be after...



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I finally got around to this. Wow, this is awesome, although the one chick keeps on reminding me of Laura from IS.
> 
> Question? Is there some magical or maybe scientific reason behind his appearance, or is he just supposed to be boyish looking. I mean several of his students look like they are in their 20, maybe even their 30s, so he has to be pushing 50.



I'm not sure. There must be some reason why an old guy like him looks like a young kid but they haven't quite gone into the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

I loved his line about not being loli con despite looking younger than most of the girls who have an interest in him.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 4, 2012)

Dafuq was written on the board ?


----------



## kluang (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm sold

I'm riding this train


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2013)

Interesting, so a new personality finally takes center stage.
And we also see first hand how powerful a dead language can be with the enemy coming at them as though they were zombies impervious to most lethal attacks.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (May 5, 2013)

She's a real piece of work...


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2013)

Truly a rage inducing chapter.


----------



## Morglay (May 6, 2013)

Hmm this doesn't look like it will end well for him... Didn't his master just say that he gets tunnel vision when he gets mad? Yet he is losing it to such a taunt.


----------



## Blαck (May 6, 2013)

Well shit, Morito is about to go apeshit on these fools. But damn his Master is pretty messed up.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2013)

I forgot about this somehow after the first 3 chapters. how is it holding up, still good read?


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

haegar said:


> I forgot about this somehow after the first 3 chapters. how is it holding up, still good read?



Definitely, it picked up on the action alot quicker than expected.

Ch.13

*Spoiler*: __ 




Good lord, his Master is seriously fucked in the head 
Though her portal power is interesting
and that last page


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2013)

Just when it couldn't get any more morbid. Well, I guess she provided sound reasoning for experimenting on and torturing children


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just when it couldn't get any more morbid. Well, I guess she provided sound reasoning for experimenting on and torturing children



Meh, hope she gets her due but now that Kotoha(I think her name was) has awoken, things are about to get even more crazy.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 1, 2013)

Interesting reveal, the inner workings of the mind of a warlord. Hoping we see some Dr.Manhattan level 'meat bag' annihilation.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2013)

Why do I the feeling they've prepared for Kotohana(or whatever) and plan on capturing her?


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jul 4, 2013)

...forgive me if I'm a bit skeptical of this. I mean, _really_?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Would they really kill of a MC like that?


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 5, 2013)

Moglay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Would they really kill of a MC like that?



I'm calling it now; 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we'll see a dead language save Morito somehow via plot no jutsu


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> I'm calling it now;
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Every manga has to do it at least once


----------



## Morglay (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy... Kinda. Sorta. Not really.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 21, 2013)

Not bad, expected Morito to survive anyway but I'm glad it was the girls that utilized each of the respective skills to bring him back.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2013)

Had no doubt that Morito would survive. The question was always how...


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2013)

Now, we just need Morito to get that rematch against his master at some point


----------



## stream (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm unable to read Morito without mentally correcting to Mojito.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Blαck (Sep 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not gonna lie, I liked Yotsuba's plan 

Guess Teyotoro is the next stop 

On a side note, IIRC some where earlier in the manga it was said that there are 4 or 5 people with Morito's rank right? How many have been introduced so far, I counted the traitor and his teacher.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 6, 2013)

"Morito, be my woman." I died.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2013)

Dear god, I had a feeling Morito would cross dress at some point in this series and I was right


----------



## stream (Oct 30, 2013)

Can somebody do for me the break up again of the seven different personalities? It's been too long…


----------



## Blαck (Oct 30, 2013)

Fucking Morito was gonna wreck that guy


----------



## Blαck (Oct 30, 2013)

stream said:


> Can somebody do for me the break up again of the seven different personalities? It's been too long?



Not too clear on them myself but iirc, in no particular order;

Itsuba-The fighter
Yotsuba- The smart promiscuous one
Kotonoha- The original one?
Futuba- The bLack haired one
Mitsuba- The beastly one

I think those are all the ones introduced besides the "Language of the dead" one


----------



## Blαck (Dec 25, 2013)

So abilities now? Interesting, hope other Master ranks have them


----------



## Blαck (Feb 23, 2014)

20
Yume-sama


*Spoiler*: __ 




The mimicry chick can even change clothes with one she copies?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2014)

21
Ch.159


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2014)

23
Link removed


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 24, 2014)

Best chapter in a while


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2014)

Final Ch.22 ENG


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn there's 13 of those monsters ? Awesome!


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2014)

25
placing an arm towards  his chest


*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh shit! The shogun got dun' in 
Though it's not as if he had any hype anyway


----------



## stream (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted to see the shogun; he seemed really cool


----------



## Blαck (Oct 14, 2014)

26
Ch. 39


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2014)

27
185


----------



## Blαck (Jan 2, 2015)

28
Chapter 191


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I can't stand Morito like this although he still instinctively knows what to call his disciples. Please, don't stay in this amnesiac state for too long. 

The flashback was pretty good considering what this series normally gives us and the return of yet another of Moritio's former students on top of two master ranks should make for hopefully entertaining battles/drama.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 3, 2015)

Just started/caught up on this series today. Pretty fun I'd say...

Morito is a boss...and holy shit, this series is taking Harem to a whole new level. Kotonoha herself is 7 different girls (well I guess technically one of them is a dude...and we don't know anything about #6). It is also quite amazing how after every single campaign...he manages to recruit like 2-3 girls lol. Also, Jeanne, Giselle AND Myrta Hamelin all want his D...a full family harem, what a fuckin boss 

The action is pretty legit, and I like the concept of the "dead languages" and the powers that they hold. Sayuri and Ilia using those dead language skills was pretty rigged...though I am assuming it is only a matter of time before Morito & co are able to spam that shit (via Kotonoha). Alex is quite an asshole as well...especially after what he did Enfa and Shuiran  Though both of them were supposedly at the Master Meeting escorting him...which seems quite strange.

I am quite curious as to why Morito and Sayuri specifically have not aged at all and if it has to do with their faked deaths, or if it is something else. It definitely isn't immortality...because Morito almost fuckin died after their "reunion".


Also, what a fuckin time to start: an amnesia arc, OH BOY! It is nice seeing how they all first met Morito and stuffs, but holy fuck that shit is so overused. I'm not sure, but it kinda looks like the dude at the end is Salim (given his appearance and the description of the dog tags by Zanbenee)...but Morito confirmed he died? Oh well...


Another monthly release series that I gotta attempt to remember to check up  on...fuck.


----------



## stream (Jan 5, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> and holy shit, this series is taking Harem to a whole new level.


So much I keep getting mixed up between the different girls and Kotonoha personalities?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 5, 2015)

Surprisingly, I haven't gotten mixed up since the very start. Considering she magically changes appearances whenever a personality switch occurs, it makes things much simpler than I thought it would be lol.


----------



## stream (Feb 9, 2015)

It looks like the boundary between good and bad guys is becoming more complicated than just with-or-against the child's room.

The zombies don't seem to be mind controlled to me. I'm assuming there's some deeper reason behind Saalim's actions. A possible one would be "Morito's just too powerful and dangerous", as was demonstrated just now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 9, 2015)

stream said:


> It looks like the boundary between good and bad guys is becoming more complicated than just with-or-against the child's room.
> 
> The zombies don't seem to be mind controlled to me. I'm assuming there's some deeper reason behind Saalim's actions. A possible one would be "Morito's just too powerful and dangerous", as was demonstrated just now.



Well to be fair, they didn't know on the way onto the island that his memories got erased and that he reverted back to his ruthless form. While I do agree with you that they most likely aren't mind controlled...I am still curious as to why Saalim is helping them.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 9, 2015)

So Morito's master actually made him weaker when she trained him? Well damn, those mooks are fucked and the two Master Ranks may not be better off if he doesn't snap out of it fast enough. 

I'm sure when he goes to kill Saalim is when everyone will stop screwing around and be more desperate to get him to return to his former self.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2015)

Holy shit, Morito slaughtered him


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 10, 2015)

Is there an anime in the works for this?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2015)

30
Chapter 21


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 15, 2015)

Chapter 31

Missed chapter 30...just went back and read it (along with 31 as well). So evil-loli is trying to recreate Morito in her own fucked up image...oh boy lol. Kinda obvious they were all going to fight in order to protect him...but I wonder how the hell they can possibly fight against these absurdly stupid odds. Morito goes full beast mode and rapes everything? Basically the only thing I can see happening...aside from Kotonoha using one of the unknown personalities and having it be laughably overpowered.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2015)

33
219

Chico


----------



## Blαck (Aug 25, 2015)

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



A new personality!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 25, 2015)

Is there an anime announcement for this yet?


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Dec 24, 2016)

I binge read this today and was satisfied with it. Is this a monthly manga?


----------

